# Die Montagegeschichten, immer wenn man glaubt man hat schon alles gesehen.....



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

angeregt durch diesen Beitrag Wintersturm
wollte ich einfach mal einen Montagegeschichten-Beitrag starten. Lustiges, spannendes, wildes, chaotisches.....


Mein erster Beitrag dazu:

Vor ca. 15 Jahren haben wir eine Palettieranlage für Weinkartons für eine Winzerei an der Mosel gebaut. Hier ist es üblich,
dass man vom Kunden jeweils alle Kartonformate erhält. Also von jedem Flaschen/Kartontyp eine komplette Palette für
den Probelauf im Werk. Diese werden vom Kunden natürlich mit Wasser abgefüllt ( Kostengründe + weniger Sauerei falls mal
ein Karton bei Ibn umkippt... ). Die Maschine war dann irgendwann fertig, wir haben sie Freitagfrüh auf einen Charter LKW verladen
inkl. der Weinkartons auf Paletten ( das Probiermateriel geht zur Entsorgung üblicherweise zurück zum Kunden wenn Platz auf dem
LKW ist ). Der LKW fuhr dann hoch an die Mosel und die Anlage wurde vom Kunden Freitagabend noch abgeladen und hat sie draußen
überdacht abgestellt.

Wir sind dann Montag früh zum Kunden gefahren, zum aufbauen. Als wir ankamen stand auch schon die Polizei da.
Am Wochenende wurde der Maschendrahtzaun aufgeschnitten und die 8 Paletten Weinkartons gestohlen ( mit Wasser drin!!! )


Wir haben dann gewettet, ob der Dieb noch am Leben ist, falls er versucht hat 8 Paletten Wein der lokalen Mafia anzudrehen


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> .. Wir haben dann gewettet, ob der Dieb noch am Leben ist, falls er versucht hat 8 Paletten Wein der lokalen Mafia anzudrehen


Ach klar, ich lebe ja schließlich auch noch.

Als Knirps fand ich beim Leergut bei uns im Keller eine leere Flasche Doppelkorn, bei der der Siegelring des Drehverschlusses noch heil war. Was tut man als Spitzbube? Richtig, man füllt die Pulle mit Wasser und stellt sie ins Regal zu den vollen. in den Siebzigern, die Befüllung längst vergessen, kam an einem Sonntagvormittag der Architekt, der meines Bruders Haus geplant hatte. Die Zeichnung wurde vorgestellt und musste natürlich auch begossen werden. Man stieß an und kippte sich zugleich die Plärre in den Rachen. Ich schlief bis dahin noch den Schlaf des Gerechten. Geweckt durch das Geschimpfe meines Vaters stand ich im Bett und wusste komischerweise sofort, was los war. Naja, es ging noch mal glimpflich für mich aus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2021)

Unsere Firma musste mal wieder eine neue Werkshalle als Großhändler einrichten.
Als Vorhut wurden zwei erfahrene Kollegen Heinz und Eddie geschickt. 
Die Halle war noch Jungfräulich leer, als erstes sollte eine Große Schleifmaschine 
aufgestellt werden, die mitten in der Produktion stehen sollte. 

Eddie und Heinz messen den Standort aus und zeichnen diesen mit Kreidestrichen 
an. Das muss schon passen, damit die folgenden Maschinen passen. 

Irgendwann stand die Maschine, Eddie ist mal kurz weg und Heinz richtet die Maschine
aus. Dann holt er den Betriebsleiter und ihn das Ergebnis seiner Arbeit vorzuführen.

Der Betriebsleiter rastet aus und schreit rum die Maschine sollte einen Meter weiter
Links stehen, wie kommt Heinz auf die Idee das die Maschine dort stehen soll wo Sie
steht. Heinz sagt wir haben uns an den Hallenplan gehalten und versteht die Welt nicht
mehr. Der. Betriebsleiter lässt sich auf keine Diskussion ein und sagt die Maschine kommt
rüber.

Heinz geht zum Auto und holt Panzerrollen und Winden, steht vor der Maschine und will
loslegen, da kommt Eddie und fragt was machst du da. Er sagt der Betriebsleiter besteht 
darauf das die Maschine versetzt werden soll. Eddie sagt nur „Hast du einen Knall, pass mal
auf wie man das macht“.

Eddie macht die Kreidestriche weg und malt neue einen Meter Rechts von der Maschine.
Am nächsten Tag holen Sie den Betriebsleiter und fragen ob die Maschine jetzt richtig steht.
Der Betriebsleiter geht um die Maschine und sagt nur „Warum nicht gleich so“

Danach waren der Betriebsleiter, Eddie und Heinz beste Freunde.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Eddie und Heinz messen den Standort aus und zeichnen diesen mit Kreidestrichen
> an. Das muss schon passen, damit die folgenden Maschinen passen.



Umbau einer Montagelinie bei uns vor vielen Jahren.
Sollte über das Wochenende stattfinden.
Freitag Nacht Abbau der alten Maschinen, Samstag Aufbau Mechanik, Sonntag Inbetriebnahme.
Ich komm am Sonntag in der Früh und wunder mich warum die Schaltschränke auf der falschen Seite stehen.
Also den Linienplaner angesprochen ... Aussage: "Seit wann können Elektriker Hallanpläne lesen? Das passt so".
Ok, ich hol mein Layout und blick es überhaupt nicht mehr. Meines Erachtens passt die Reihenfolge der Maschinen gar nicht.
Also Kollegen geholt und gemeinsam angeschaut ... Kollege ist der gleichen Ansicht.
Erneut zum Linienplaner und mal gefragt ob die Reihenfolge der Anlagen wirklich so passt.
Auf einmal wird er blass im Gesicht 
Erstmal Stopp und er musste vor versammelter Mannschaft erklären, dass er den Plan um 180° falsch gelesen hat.
Glück im Ungklück war, dass nur eine Maschine gedreht werden musste und die Maschinen-Reihenfolge nicht relevant war.
Bei den anderen Maschinen musste das Teil halt auf dem Riemenförderer reversieren.
Der Linienplaner war für die restliche Zeit nur noch für die Verpflegung zuständig


----------



## Ph3niX (7 Februar 2021)

Hatte ich erst vor zwei Wochen:

Eine Versandanlage für Topfflanzen, welche an der letzten Station auf rollbare Tische verladen werden, diese sehen wie folgt aus:




Da die Halle/Gewächshaus ursprünglich eine anderen Funktion hatte, kam die Versandanlage erst später hinein, deswegen war sie nicht groß genug, um alles in Gänze innen aufzustellen, das Tischmagazin für Leertische ist also außen und die Leertische fahren durch ein Gestell in der Tür von außen nach innen hinein. Ist auf dem Bild auch im Hintergrund zu sehen.

Das Metallgestell, was die Tür dann im geschlossenen Zustand freihält wurde von der mechanischen Abteilung gemacht, der hat sich den Tisch kurz angesehen und das Gestell geschweißt, sowie Türausschnitte gefertigt. Leider wurde nur die Front des Tisches begutachtet und nicht mal ein Blick darunter geworfen, dort sind nämlich noch Querförderrollen, welche dann gegen das Gestell fuhren:




Glücklicherweise ein paar Tage vor der Inbetriebnahme gesehen, daher war das Problem dann schon fix erledigt.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Februar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Linienplaner war für die restliche Zeit nur noch für die Verpflegung zuständig


Riskant, riskant! Trotzdem niemand verhungert/verdurstet?

@Helmut
Den Trick hat Eddie von den CNC-Maschinen abgeguckt: NPV, MKS, WKS.

PS:
Wie lange ist das denn her, Helmut? Vielleicht war's auch genau umgekehrt?


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Riskant, riskant! Trotzdem niemand verhungert/verdurstet?



Nein, den Job hat er richtig gut gemacht.
Das muss ich zu seiner Ehrenrettung nun wirklich sagen.
Selbst zum Linienanlauf am Montagmorgen um 5.30Uhr stand Frühstück bereit.
Heute leitet er übrigends eine Planungsabteilung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Februar 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> @Helmut
> Den Trick hat Eddie von den CNC-Maschinen abgeguckt: NPV, MKS, WKS.
> 
> PS:
> Wie lange ist das denn her, Helmut? Vielleicht war's auch genau umgekehrt?



Meinst du also, Sie haben den Betriebsleiter einfach einen Meter nach Rechts gestellt?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Februar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nein, den Job hat er richtig gut gemacht. ...
> .. Heute leitet er übrigends eine Planungsabteilung


Bereich Catering  ?


----------



## JSEngineering (7 Februar 2021)

Ein Kunde möchte Unterwasserturbinen für Gezeitenkraftwerke entwickeln.

Der Kunde baut einen Prototypen. Ausgestattet mit jeder Menge Sensorik in der Hohlwelle, um Torsionen und Vibrationen erfassen zu können.
Alles vergossen, Kabel kommen hinten aus der Hohlwelle, nur der Deckel ist noch nicht draufgeschraubt.

Am Wochenende kommt der Lackierer, um alles zu lackieren.
Er muß natürlich den Deckel drauf setzen. Problem: Es gucken ja alle Kabel aus der Hohlwelle.

Seine “Lösung“ wurde am Montag Morgen entdeckt: Er hat alle Kabel abgeschnitten. Frei nach dem Motto: Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.

Der Prototyp wurde also ohne am die schönen Sensoren ins Wasser gelesen, eine neue Hohlwelle zu bestellen wäre zu teuer gewesen und hätte zu lange gedauert.


----------



## Heinileini (7 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meinst du also, Sie haben den Betriebsleiter einfach einen Meter nach Rechts gestellt?


So ähnlich. Nur genau umgekehrt. Es ist eben alles relativ. 

Sie haben einfach die Maschine rechts stehen und den Betriebsleiter links liegen gelassen.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Februar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Am Wochenende kommt der Lackierer, um alles zu lackieren.



Umbau und Retrofit einer Anlage bei uns.
Maler kommt mit Azubi. Maschinenanstrich soll erneuert werden.
Ansage des Gesellen zum Azubi: „Streich alles grau“.
Mein Kollege geht am Nachmittag an die Anlage um etwas nach zu schauen.
Danach Schrei und laute Diskussion ... Der Azubi hatte alle Ini, Lichtschranken, Reflektoren, Führungen, Laufflächen einfach Alles grau gestrichen. 
Er war fleißig, sehr gewissenhaft und schnell 

Gruß 
Blockmove


----------



## ducati (8 Februar 2021)

Ich zum Verfahrenstechniker: wollt ihr die Anlage wirklich übers Wochenende unbeaufsichtigt durchlaufen lassen, die ist noch nie 24h durchgelaufen? Naklar, die Störmeldungen gehen doch per Mail an den Projektleiter... Nach der 100. Mail hat der dann sein Handy ausgemacht 
Am Montag stand dann die ganze Halle 0,5m unter Wasser, achnee es war kein Wasser, ätzende Chemiebrühe...

Auf der selben Baustelle: Ich zum Verfahrenstechniker: macht des Sinn, dass die ganzen Füllstands Max Sensoren oberhalb des Überlaufs der Behälter verbaut sind? 🙄


----------



## ducati (8 Februar 2021)

Gelten hier eigentlich nur Geschichten aus erster Hand?


----------



## ducati (8 Februar 2021)

Ne Halle, die auf 80°C aufgeheizt wird, jede Menge Sicherheitstüren, Türverriegelungen, Warnleuchten, Warnschilder...
Irgendwann warte ich 20min auf meinen Kollegen 🤔
Die Türen waren alle so verbaut, dass man von aussen in die Halle reinkam, aber von innen war alles verriegelt, so dass man nicht mehr rauskam... 🙄


----------



## TheLevel (8 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Unsere Firma musste mal wieder eine neue Werkshalle als Großhändler einrichten.
> Als Vorhut wurden zwei erfahrene Kollegen Heinz und Eddie geschickt.
> Die Halle war noch Jungfräulich leer, als erstes sollte eine Große Schleifmaschine
> aufgestellt werden, die mitten in der Produktion stehen sollte.
> ...


Die "light"-Version dieser Geschichte: Projektleiter schaut auf das HMI und beschwert sich, dass ein Regler ständig den Ausgangswert anpasst. Kollege meint: lass den Regler doch seinen Job machen. Projektleiter neeeein, das darf so nicht sein. 
Kollege verlängert die Aktualisierungszeit des HMI. Projektleiter, wie in deinem Fall, "warum nicht gleich so".


----------



## ducati (8 Februar 2021)

TheLevel schrieb:


> Projektleiter schaut auf das HMI und beschwert sich, dass ein Regler ständig den Ausgangswert anpasst. Kollege meint: lass den Regler doch seinen Job machen. Projektleiter neeeein, das darf so nicht sein.
> Kollege verlängert die Aktualisierungszeit des HMI.



Beliebt bei einem schwingenden Regler, auch einfach nen Filter für den Istwert zu programmieren...

Aber grundsätzlich ist nen Regler "der einfach nur seine Arbeit macht" auch schwer von einem schwingenden, schlecht eingestellten Regler zu unterscheiden.

Ich schreib sowas dann wenigstens als Kommentar irgendwo in die Software, "Manipulation xy wegen uneinsichtigem Projektleiter" 

Gruß.


----------



## TheLevel (8 Februar 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Beliebt bei einem schwingenden Regler, auch einfach nen Filter für den Istwert zu programmieren...
> Aber grundsätzlich ist nen Regler "der einfach nur seine Arbeit macht" auch schwer von einem schwingenden, schlecht eingestellten Regler zu unterscheiden.


Das ist wohl wahr - in diesem Fall war das Verhalten aber nach unserem Dafürhalten in Ordnung. 


ducati schrieb:


> Ich schreib sowas dann wenigstens als Kommentar irgendwo in die Software, "Manipulation xy wegen uneinsichtigem Projektleiter"
> Gruß.


Ha! Ähnliche Kommentare habe ich auch schon in meinen Programmen hinterlassen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Februar 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> ....Am Montag stand dann die ganze Halle 0,5m unter Wasser, achnee es war kein Wasser, ätzende Chemiebrühe...



So einen ähnlichen Fall hatten wir auch schon. Während dem Bau einen neuen Halle ( Kommissionieranlage für Europaletten beladen mit Milchkartons )
haben wir bereits mit der Montage begonnen. Ein Teil der Halle war fertig, am anderen Ende wurde noch betoniert. Es wurde auch eine ca. 20m breite
Vertiefung für einen Verfahrwagen betoniert. Uns fiel dann auf, dass in dieser 20m Vertiefung nur ein kleiner Gulli war und sprachen daraufhin den Bauleiter an.

Der ganz abwehrend, ist so, ist alles so geplant und abgenommen, geht uns nichts an. Ein sehr hochnäsiger Typ.

Eines Abends, Inbetriebnahme, die Anlage lief bereits ganz gut => draußen Unwetter, Starkregen. Es drückte das Wasser aus dem Gulli wie verrückt,
der Wasserstand in der 20m Spur stieg allmählich an.

Mein zweiter Kollege schaute mich an, lief los um den Hauptschalter abzuschalten und wir begonnen damit, im Wasser stehend die teuren Sachen abzumontieren
bevor sie versinken ( Sick Laser für 4.000€ zur Positionierung, Servomotor... )

Danach kam raus, dass die einbetonierten Regenrohre für die Dachfläche absolut unterdimensioniert waren.
Der Bauleiter war danach einen halben Meter kleiner und immer ganz freundlich.


----------



## W@stl (17 März 2021)

Vor ein paar vielen Jahren haben wir eine größere Montageanlage mit Rundschalttisch ausgeliefert.
Der Plan war wie immer sehr knapp: Donnerstag Abbau, Freitag Verladung, eine Woche später Aufbau.

Als wir beim Kunden ankamen, dachten wir alle, dass wir die Falsche Adresse hatten, weil dort nur ein Hallen-Rohbau ohne Boden stand...
aber bei genauerem Hinsehen durch die (späteren) Tore stand da auf einem ca. 10m² großen Beton-Podest unsre Anlage.
dieses Podest ersetzte den Hallenboden unter der Anlage, da dieser erst ein paar Wochen später gemacht wurde.             

Also hatten wir dann eine Inbetriebnahme auf nem Rohbau mit nem Dieselgenerator und eigenem Kompressor...

so wirds wenigstens nie langweilig...

mfg W@stl


----------



## maxder2te (17 März 2021)

W@stl schrieb:


> Vor ein paar vielen Jahren haben wir eine größere Montageanlage mit Rundschalttisch ausgeliefert.
> Der Plan war wie immer sehr knapp: Donnerstag Abbau, Freitag Verladung, eine Woche später Aufbau.
> 
> Als wir beim Kunden ankamen, dachten wir alle, dass wir die Falsche Adresse hatten, weil dort nur ein Hallen-Rohbau ohne Boden stand...
> ...



Mhm, solche Inbetriebnahmen sind in neuen Werken in China Standard.

Ich war im April 2018 in einer neuen Gießerei in Ningbo in China. Meine Mechaniker-Kollegen waren bereits seit Anfang November da.
Mit mir ist ein Mechaniker angereist und die erste Arbeit die ihm zugewiesen worden ist, die WC-Anlage der Halle ans Wasser anzuschließen. Die WCs waren wzar schon einige Wochen montiert, die Kabine kam in der Vorwoche, nur ums Wasser hatte sich keiner geschert - naja, selbst ist die Monteurs-Runde.
Über die Zeit davor wollen wir gar nicht reden..............

Selbe Halle, einige Wochen zuvor. Der Kunde besteht darauf, dass wir endlich Teile gießen. Täglich kommen Mails zur Projektleitung und zur Geschäftsleitung (sowohl zu jener der China-Niederlassung, als auch zur Österreich-Zentrale), welche massiv Druck aufbauen sollen.
Problem dabei: Einen Tag vor dem eingeforderten Termin war noch immer kein Kompressor auf der Baustelle, der die Luftmenge, welche das Verfahren braucht, liefern könnte. Die Prozessluftanschlüsse an der Anlage (immerhin 3-Zoll-Leitungen) waren nicht angeschlossen, wie Fotos der Monteure tagtäglich bestätigten. Dass das Dieselaggregat zu klein war, um mehr als 1 Maschine zu betreiben steht auf einem anderen Papier.

Alleine die Erlebnisse dieser paar Wochen würden Bücher füllen..........


----------



## W@stl (17 März 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Mit mir ist ein Mechaniker angereist und die erste Arbeit die ihm zugewiesen worden ist, die WC-Anlage der Halle ans Wasser anzuschließen.



ROFLMAO das is echt gut...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2021)

Hier mal Bilder aus meinem Fundus, ist schon lange her ( >20J )

Kunde ruft an, Not-Aus löst immer wieder mal aus, manchmal fliegt der FI.....




Hier auch ganz nett, Palettieranlagen in einem großen Werk, Mechaniker fängt an rum zu flexen,
auf einmal gehen die Brandmelder los. Die Funken vom flexen sind in einen Schaltschranklüfter geflogen,
haben sich dort entzündet ( Lüfter lief auch noch ) und der hat dann Flammen auf die Montageplatte geworfen 

So sah es dann nach 15 Minuten lüften aus:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2021)

Montage in Mexico, erster Tag im Hotel nach langer Anreise.
Im Zimmer dann überall Ameisen.

Mein Kollege entnervt ( nach dem Motto "Es gibt immer eine Lösung und ich will jetzt schlafen" ):


----------



## Blockmove (17 März 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Mhm, solche Inbetriebnahmen sind in neuen Werken in China Standard.



Nicht nur in China.
Wir hatten das in Russland auch schon.

Nettes Detail zur russischen Anlage am Rande:
Wir bearbeiten an der Anlage Aluminiumrohr. Zur Schmierung wird Spiritus verwendet.
Dummerweise braucht man dafür in Russland x-verschiedene Dokumente und Bescheinigungen.
Zu allem Pech hatten wurde auch noch vergessen Spiritus in der Betriebsanleitung expilizit aufzuführen.
Es stand nur Schmiermittel drin.
Nach endlosen Diskussionen sind unsere Mechaniker in den nächsten Supermarkt gefahren und haben einfach 5 Flaschen Wodka gekauft und in die Schmiermittelbehälter geleert.
Die russischen Anlagenbediener und Instandhalter haben beinahe geweint.


----------



## ducati (18 März 2021)

Ich sollte mal unbedingt bei ner Baustelle in Deutschland unseren WinCC-Server ausliefern. 
Danach stand er in nem riesengroßen leeren Serverraum ohne Serverschränke muttersehlenallein mitten im Raum auf dem Fußboden.
Zum Glück hatte der Raum wenigstens schon ne abschließbare Tür


----------



## vollmi (18 März 2021)

Ich hab das glaub ich schonmal gezeigt. Aber passt so gut rein.
Dubai, schon etwas länger her. Die 24VDC werden aus dem SPS schrank an die Unterverteilungen verteilt wo sich die Remotes befinden.
Da kommt aber keine Spannung an. Terminal auf dem SPS Schrank führt Spannung. Schrank ist also korrekt verdrahtet. Die haben sicher die Kabel vertauscht.
oder...  ... das


----------



## Zombie (24 März 2021)

Folgende Geschichte kenne ich vom Höhrensagen aus den 90ern:
Anreise zu IBN mit vier Zwischenstopps. Halle in USA sehr Remote auf weite Flur gestellt, im Umkreis von mehreren Meilen war nix, nur Wald, Sumpf und Felder. Mückenplage nach jedem Regenguss.
Geschlafen wird in einem Roadside Motel wie man sie aus dem TV kennt. Die wo immer gemordet wird.
Erster Tag auf Baustelle, zu dritt. Leere Halle, Maurer bauen gerade die Büroräume und Monteure machen noch die Metallplatten der Außenwände dran.

Kleiner tragbarer Generator liefert Strom für den Schaltschrank, Anlage mit 80A Hauptsicherung steht dahinter.

Jetzt fangt mal mit der IBN an, Strom kommt in drei Wochen.

Ne andere Sache war hier in Deutschland, auch nur aus Höhrensagen:
Fördertechnik Anlage soll in einer Halle aufgebaut werden, die vor 30 Jahren gebaut wurde um eigentlich was anderes drin zu machen. Nachverwertung halt.
Fördertechnik wird geliefert und Montageteam geht ran und bohrt die Löcher mit der dicken Maschine. Nach drei Löchern ist der erste Bohrer durch, nach drei weiteren der zweite, weitere ~500 noch zu bohren. 
Man einigte sich dann mit dem Kunden drauf, er solle doch den Boden im Bereich der Verteil- und Packstraße 20cm höher legen, kam irgendwie billiger wie neue Bohrer zu kaufen.

IBN bei bekanntem Süßartikelhersteller. Die Süßigkeiten fahren auf Paletten an einem vorbei. MA greift in großen Behälter rein und nimmt nen Karton für Druckerpapier und füllt ihn mit allem was das Inbetriebnehmerherz erfreuen könnte. Wenn er leer war, wurde wieder nachgefüllt. Nach zwei Wochen Inbetriebnahme dort hab ich nie wieder ein Produkt dieses Herstellers angefasst. Kriege noch heute Würgreiz beim Gedanken daran.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 März 2021)

Apropos Süßwaren: vor vielen Jahren war ich ein paar mal zur Maschinenabnahme bei einem Maschinenbauer in Belgien, und der hat auch für seinen Kumpel Maschinen gebaut. Daher gab es dann von Morgens bis Abends belgische Trüffel und Co von der Firma Duc d'O https://ducdo.com/
Und einmal bekamen wir vom dortigen Firmenchef eine Privatführung in der Produktion. War eine ganz interessante Geschichte zu sehen, wie die Schokis produziert werden.


----------



## Zombie (29 März 2021)

Inbetriebnahme bei einem großen Nahrungsmittel Vertrieb in Norddeutschland.
Die Anlage die die Paletten zur Vollentnahme und den Kommissionierplätzen fördert, soll um weitere Kommissionierplätze erweitert werden.

Mittendrin war ein Wochenende. An diesem sollte der Ultra wichtige Visuserver ohne den die Palettendaten im Fehlerfall nicht mehr bereinigt werden konnten um die zusätzlichen Plätze angepasst werden.
Warum am Wochenende? Damit am Sonntag noch genügend Zeit ist die Änderungen vom Samstag rückgängig zu machen, wenn es zu Problemen in der Bedienung der Anlage kommen sollte.

Dann führte man mich Samstag morgen zu dem Ultra wichtigen Server, er nicht im Server Raum stand, sondern in der Werkstatt, zwischen Schweißtisch und Schleiftisch in der Ecke. 
Bevor ich die Tastatur angefasst hab musste ich nen cm Schleifstaub von den Tasten wischen und brauchte nen neuen Monitor, weil der alte von der Schweißschlacke unwiderruflich beschädigt worden war.


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 März 2021)

Mein damaliger Arbeitgeber hat eine nicht ganz kleine Anlagenstraße, die unter anderem aus mehreren durchlauf Kantenbearbeitungsmaschinen bestand nach Taiwan geliefert. Im Gegensatz zu den vielen anderen Geschichten hier hatte der Kunde alles gut vorbereitet und die Lieferung und Montage hatte auch super geklappt, dann kam die Inbetriebnahme und schon am ersten Tag rief einer der Monteure bei mir an, er würde die Anlage nicht starten können. Aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung war bei ihm schon fast Feierabend. Ich habe dann die nächsten zwei Tage ab halb sechs im Büro verbracht und mir versucht ein Bild zu machen, am dritten Tag habe ich dann aufgegeben und mir einen Flug buchen lassen. Vor Ort staunte ich dann nicht schlecht, alle Rechner waren quasi leer, nur eine Grundinstallation war vorhanden, was eigentlich nicht sein konnte, da die Anlage mit diesen Rechnern bei uns im Haus schon lief. Es stellte sich dann heraus, dass ein Kollege bei allen Rechnern anstatt vor der Auslieferung ein Image zu ziehen eins eingespielt hatte und so durfte ich dann vor Ort alles soweit möglich restaurieren. Zum Glück existierten von den Einstellwerten noch andere Sicherungen. Warum ich vom Büro aus nicht erkannt habe, dass die Rechner leer sind weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## ducati (29 März 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Es stellte sich dann heraus, dass ein Kollege bei allen Rechnern anstatt vor der Auslieferung ein Image zu ziehen eins eingespielt hatte .



Ja, ganz böse... Ich hatte mal irgendwo den Fall, dass bei nem gaaaanz wichtigen Rechner unbedingt aus ner einfachen Festplatte ein RAID-System gemacht werden sollte, weil könnte ja mal die Platte defekt gehen und alles verloren sein. Natürlich ohne vorher ne Sicherung zu ziehen. Danach hatte der Rechner ein super formatiertes frisches RAID-System und sonst nix mehr...


----------



## Cliff (31 März 2021)

Hmhhh,
solche Inbetriebnahmen hatte ich auch schon in Deutschland. 

Der Hit: Inbetriebnahme eines Palletieres in Bayer, grosser Chemie- Konzern.
Halle im Rohbau. Kein Sanitär vorhanden, sprich alle Monteure der unterschiedlichsten Firmen pinkelten irgendwo in der Halle in die Ecken.
Nach dem Aufbau die Inbetriebnahme.
Natürlich keine Produktion und auch kein Abtransport vorhanden (Da war ja noch nichts ausser unserem Palettierer).
Fast   
Es gab noch jede Menge späterer Bediener die arbeitslos herumliefen da es noch nichts zu Bedienen gab.
Die sollten sich aber schon einmal alles anschauen.
Die Inbetriebnahme sah nun so aus das die Bediener die 50kg Säcke im Kreis um den Palettierer getragen haben.
Sprich Säcke in Einlauf legen, palettieren lassen, von Palette nehmen und wieder in Einlauf legen...

Edit:
Bezog sich auf diesen Post:
"Als wir beim Kunden ankamen, dachten wir alle, dass wir die Falsche  Adresse hatten, weil dort nur ein Hallen-Rohbau ohne Boden stand...
aber bei genauerem Hinsehen durch die (späteren) Tore stand da auf einem ca. 10m² großen Beton-Podest unsre Anlage."


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 März 2021)

> Die Inbetriebnahme sah nun so aus das die Bediener die 50kg Säcke im Kreis um den Palettierer getragen haben.
> Sprich Säcke in Einlauf legen, palettieren lassen, von Palette nehmen und wieder in Einlauf legen...



Naja, das ist bei uns ganz normal. Wir bekommen ja auch für die Inbetriebnahme im Werk nur 1-2 Paletten Probematerial,
z.B. Weinkartons. Diese lassen wir dann auch endlos palettieren und geben sie dann wieder am Einlaufband auf.
Was will man machen 

Wenn dann andere Firmen beim Kunden noch nicht soweit sind, machen wir es auch mal einen halben Tag so, damit wir
wissen das es grundsätzlich läuft und kommen dann wenn alle anderen soweit sind zurück für Feinabstimmung / Stauschaltung Zulauf...


----------



## Cliff (1 April 2021)

[OT]
ja das läuft bei uns auch so.
Allerdings nicht tagelang 50kg Säcke über mehrere 100m und div. Treppen 

Gott sei Dank machen wir nur noch in Pappe. Das ist nicht so schwer...


----------



## Heinileini (1 April 2021)

Cliff schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank machen wir nur noch in Pappe. Das ist nicht so schwer...


... aber auch nicht von Pappe.


----------



## sunny22 (4 April 2021)

Bei meinem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber betrieben wir eine Anlage zur Herstellung von Aluminiumverbundplatten (außen Alu innen Kunststoff). Nach mehreren Jahren stand die erste Generalrevision der Anlage an bei der auch die Extruderschnecke aufgearbeitet werden sollte (ca. 20cm in Durchmesser und 5m lang). Wir begannen also diese mit Winden nach hinten aus dem Extruder zu ziehen. Als wir sie fast raus hatten, ein guter halber Meter steckte noch im Extruder, stellte die versammelte Mannschaft fest, dass jetzt Frühstückszeit ist und ließ sich von dieser Entscheidung auch nicht abbringen. 
Nach erfolgter Stärkung sollte das Werk vollendet werden. Mittlerweile hatte sich aber der verbliebene Kunststoff im hinteren unbeheizten Teil des extruders verfestigt so dass beides (Schnecke und Extruder) eine untrennbare Einheit bildeten. Da bewegte sich nichts mehr.
Es wurde dann über mehrere Stunden eine brachiale Konstruktion aus diversen Rohren, Schlupps, Kettenzügen und dem Gabelstapler gebaut, so dass mit imenser Kraft an der Schnecke gezogen werden konnte. Irgendwann gab sie dann tatsächlich nach und bewegte sich wieder. Leider verbog sich dabei der Hubmast das Staplers.
Das Fazit war, wir hätten echt 10min später Frühstück machen sollen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 April 2021)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Bei meinem ehemaligen Arbeitgeber betrieben wir eine Anlage zur Herstellung von Aluminiumverbundplatten (außen Alu innen Kunststoff). Nach mehreren Jahren stand die erste Generalrevision der Anlage an bei der auch die Extruderschnecke aufgearbeitet werden sollte (ca. 20cm in Durchmesser und 5m lang). Wir begannen also diese mit Winden nach hinten aus dem Extruder zu ziehen. Als wir sie fast raus hatten, ein guter halber Meter steckte noch im Extruder, stellte die versammelte Mannschaft fest, dass jetzt Frühstückszeit ist und ließ sich von dieser Entscheidung auch nicht abbringen.
> Nach erfolgter Stärkung sollte das Werk vollendet werden. Mittlerweile hatte sich aber der verbliebene Kunststoff im hinteren unbeheizten Teil des extruders verfestigt so dass beides (Schnecke und Extruder) eine untrennbare Einheit bildeten. Da bewegte sich nichts mehr.
> Es wurde dann über mehrere Stunden eine brachiale Konstruktion aus diversen Rohren, Schlupps, Kettenzügen und dem Gabelstapler gebaut, so dass mit imenser Kraft an der Schnecke gezogen werden konnte. Irgendwann gab sie dann tatsächlich nach und bewegte sich wieder. Leider verbog sich dabei der Hubmast das Staplers.
> Das Fazit war, wir hätten echt 10min später Frühstück machen sollen.



Dann hättest Du aber diese Geschichte nicht erzählen können


----------

